

Somorjai - surface scientist - jgamman
http://pubs.acs.org/cen/coverstory/86/8614cover.html

======
iamwil
I was rather amused to find out that he loved history as a kid, and then went
on to excel in Chem E. At the time, I had always thought that what you liked
as a kid is what you should do as an adult, since those are the stories that
you hear all the time, but as I got older, I see more instances where people
grow and their interests change.

------
jgamman
yeah, not many chemists kicking around here but i assure you, surface science
powers the world, your biology and incidentally, all of your chips.

~~~
iamwil
Other than wikipedia, where would one find out more? Is there any definitive
intro to the subject?

~~~
brent
I'm sure your intention wasn't to spend a hundred on the subject, but Somorjai
has an introductory book which I think is worth noting.

[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Surface-Chemistry-
Catalys...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Surface-Chemistry-Catalysis-
Somorjai/dp/0471031925/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207750060&sr=8-1)

